# Egg whites Vs Egg Substitute



## JOhn100 (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I was Just curios! How many people here crack and seperate, buy pre prepared egg whites or use an egg substitute? Weigh in on what you think!


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 13, 2004)

Crack and seperate, its pretty easy once you get the process down.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

crack and seperate works for me much of the time, and I find that they make fluffier eggs opposed to liquid egg whties or substitute. I will buy liq. egg whites for their convience every now and then, but Ill still add a whole egg to get a yolk


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2004)

Crack and seperate


----------



## Akateros (Jul 14, 2004)

Egg substitute. Egg white omelettes are too bouncy for my taste, and besides, it's a PITA getting rid of the yolks.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)

crack and seperate - it's easy and it's cheaper.  (but the egg substitute sure does look pretty  )


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

I prefer Eggs and not any substitute


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I prefer Eggs and not any substitute




Awww......


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 15, 2004)

For some time I went with the substitute, just poured right into a cup and chugged it down. Not any more, was too much money for the amount of protein so I went back to the crack and separate method


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 15, 2004)

Crack and separate. It's cheaper and the best tasting. I've never liked Egg Beaters or other substitutes, though Eggology is pretty good.


----------



## madden player (Jul 16, 2004)

Crack and separate...once you master the technique it only takes seconds, and it is cheaper than the substitute.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Jul 16, 2004)

Boil and separate.  It's easier to separate them after you boil them.


----------



## TheCurse (May 31, 2006)

5 dozen eggs at costco for 3.39.  crack and separate 5-6 every day of my life for the last 4 years


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 3, 2006)

Crack and Seperate. Eggs are so cheap compared to the carton eggs


----------



## Amped Nutrition (Jun 3, 2006)

Usually prefer crack and separate. However, I recently found a brand(eggology) of eggwhites that are organic, no additives, and very quick and easy..Best of all they are real egg whites and not substitute---www.eggology.com is the brand.

Hope this helps

TM
www.AmpedNutrition.com


----------

